# Higham Ferrers Methodist Church - February 2014



## Goldie87 (Feb 26, 2014)

The Methodist Church in Higham Ferrers was built in 1902/03 by architect Thomas Dyer. It was abandoned around 10 years ago from what I can tell, with plans to demolish the present building and replace it with a crap looking new church. The ajoining church hall is pretty rotten and the chavs have been using it as a playground, but the building itself seems to be in good structual condition. Visited with jacquesj.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 26, 2014)

Very nice, cheers for posting it up


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice to see this. I was christened here and three of my relatives are mentioned on the board commemorating the foundation stone ceremony - Mr Glenn and Mr and Miss Middleton. Yes the replacement place of worship does look crap - we all know the upkeep of early 20th C buildings of this nature is a terrible burden on the diminishing congregations of today, but surely we can have them replaced with something that looks the part?


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 27, 2014)

Very nice. Religious buildings are obviously flavour of the month


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cracking stained glass & ace photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow, looks a lovely old place, cracking photos as usual Sir!


----------



## lolza22 (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow, My cousin was christened here. I didn't even know it had gone derelict!! Anyone know how this happened? It doesn't even look derelict from the road!!


----------



## krela (Mar 1, 2014)

Could agree more Dirius Strictus, I'm yet to see a place of worship built post war that isn't an abomination! 

This is particularly elaborate for a methodist church. I like. It's a shame to see it go.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 1, 2014)

lolza22 said:


> Wow, My cousin was christened here. I didn't even know it had gone derelict!! Anyone know how this happened? It doesn't even look derelict from the road!!



Sadly these old chapels do not fit into the modern world as the adjoining recreation halls are normally in even poorer condition than the actual chapel, take into consideration my above comments on heating and maintenance costs and you have an abandoned building slowly decaying. Sadly these old structures cost a fortune to alter during renovation - just a fact of life unfortunately.


----------

